# Are Dan Bilzerian's abs fake?



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I keep saying this guy pop up all over my face book recently and once my eyes finally stray from the girls that are usually surrounding him all I can think is his abs look really weird! Are they fake?


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

I can see a load of fake titties on the other hand.......I envy this guy.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

What abs? Who? What are we talking about?


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I couldn't care less I'd still give my left nut to be him for 24 hours


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't have a clue who the fvck he is?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have a clue who the fvck he is?


X2


----------



## g-unot (May 27, 2011)

You would only know him if you have Facebook, his pictures constantly pop up with thousands of likes/comments. He comes from a rich family and played a bit poker now he sails around on yachts getting his pick of the birds, all while having a major obsession with his gun collection and he basically just posts about it all on FB. In fairness most of his posts are pretty funny!

He is living the dream put it that way. Also he clearly works out which makes my opinion of him go up as well haha


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

Seen him throw a porn star from a first floor building into a pool. She tried to sue him for $75,000. The reply to her lawyer was funny as fook.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to be him for a day but a part of me would always be ****ed knowing if I wasn't rich, all the people around me wouldn't be interested.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just goes to show money really does buy you happiness


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> X2


x3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

guys a legend

had 2 heart attacks from coke fuelled viagra orgy's mind

he will die a happy man


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

g-unot said:


> You would only know him if you have Facebook


 This'll be why I haven't heard of him


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

RugbyLad said:


> I keep saying this guy pop up all over my face book recently and once my eyes finally stray from the girls that are usually surrounding him all I can think is his abs look really weird! Are they fake?
> 
> View attachment 152777


I actually already suspected he had that liposuction procedure which creates a faux 6 pack. As seen in this pic


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

What there not real? Lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I imagine they're pretty real. The guy was almost a Navy SEAL so has spent most of his adult life training to be as fit as he possibly can.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It's all fun and games until a pornstar gets thrown off a roof.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Echo said:


> x3


X4


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> I imagine they're pretty real. The guy was* almost a Navy SEAL *so has spent most of his adult life training to be as fit as he possibly can.


Or he failed at being a Navy Seal.Depending on which perspective you choose.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> I actually already suspected he had that liposuction procedure which creates a faux 6 pack. As seen in this pic


thats not lipo - he had muscle implants, just blocks of hard silicon that sit below the skin, also had his arms n chest done, the blokes just a fat **** with money


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

g-unot said:


> You would only know him if you have Facebook, his pictures constantly pop up with thousands of likes/comments. He comes from a rich family and played a bit poker now he sails around on yachts getting his pick of the birds, all while having a major obsession with his gun collection and he basically just posts about it all on FB. In fairness most of his posts are pretty funny!
> 
> He is living the dream put it that way. Also he clearly works out which makes my opinion of him go up as well haha


I'm on Facebook and he never pops up on my news feed.

Sounds like someone who's famous for being famous.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> guys a legend
> 
> had 2 heart attacks from coke fuelled viagra orgy's mind
> 
> he will die a happy man


He will quite literally become a stiff when he pops his clogs in that case :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Cam93 said:


> the blokes just a fat **** with money


Same as Dan Bilzarian then so its confirmed the cvnts a fake


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Same as Dan Bilzarian then so its confirmed the cvnts a fake


Dan bilazarians arn't fake lmao, theyre just very symetrical - thats like saying dexter jacksons abs are implants because there so symetryical and look fake. but their not.

the blokes ex navy seal and doesnt have a job and millions to spend so im confident he can get a six pack - hes already quite a big bloke and clearly lifts.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You think you have a good life til you start following him 

He admits he's a rich pr1ck but he's living the life and is funny as hell. The things I'd do just to swap places with him for a day and night


----------



## Mcleansc (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you seen his burd Andreea Bolbea!? I'd drink her bathwater.






That's a link to his heart attack interview


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> X4


x5 :confused1:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Or he failed at being a Navy Seal.Depending on which perspective you choose.


Well yes that's one way to look at at it but to be fair, in terms of fitness, he passed, even completing hell week twice and was only booted because he didn't fit the SEAL mentality.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This guy is fvcking living it up, too fvcking man


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

My mate was telling me about this guy!

Heres the video of him throwing the porn start off his roof into his pool!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

My mate was telling me about this guy!

Heres the video of him throwing the porn start off his roof into his pool!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I know of him because i used to follow the world poker champs closely.

He is a very good player.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

The guy lives the life we all want, legend..


----------



## Rryan (Jun 23, 2014)

The interview is ridiculous. Two heart attacks, Charlie, Viagra, strippers, gambling...and still manages to hold a six pack?!


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

He's admitted to using a lot of gear in an interview I've seen.

His heart attack video I LMFAO. As he said "if I was gunna make it up, I'd make it believable!"


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Recent scientific studies in Cambridge University have shown cocaine to be fat burning and muscle sparing [i'll try to dig them out].


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

That letter is awesome - put her back in her box quickly.


----------

